# increasing your vert



## ThEfEaRlEsSdEiTyFiGhTeR (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm sure you guys have seen Fist of Fury.  Well near the end of the movie Bruce Lee jumped over the locked fence.  I'm sure it wasn't that tall, but it got me thinking that jumping height is a pretty important and shouldn't be overlooked.  So, any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------



## Danny (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah, do some plyometrics.  (Basically lots of different jumping exercises.)


----------



## DJDragon (Jul 20, 2002)

Some of the exercises at this link are good.  I do a few of them. 

http://members.aol.com/Bill510/boing.html


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 26, 2002)

you can alter plyometric excercises to make them more applicable to your training and also more fun too.try setting up some speed bags around your jump area and strike them before you reach the apex of your jump.


----------



## Ceicei (May 4, 2012)

Takai said:


> I go away for a while (okay a long while) and this thread actually dies. Amazing.



Not any more...... I deviously waited and bided my time til this became forgotten, and now I'll claim what is rightfully mine!!!

Heh, heh, heh (evil smirk)


----------

